# Brake Pads Combo for Audi TT MK1



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey there, I am just planing to replace brake pads on my 2000 Audi TT MK1 180Q and was looking for some recommendations. While I had on my previous car Mintex Xtreme and was satisfied with them I was hoping that I can get the same set up for Audi however after some research I was unable to find them anywhere and I contacted the Mintex directly. I just got email from them that production of Mintex Xtreme has been stopped. 

Any recommendations in regards of new set up with same or better braking performance?

While I was doing some search already I start to compile a list with new setups which should be good. I just want to hear if someone of you had experience with those setups and help me out to narrow choice. 

COMBO 1
Front: Ferodo FCP590H
Rear: Mintex Xtreme D340MX

COMBO 2
Front: Ferodo FCP590H
Rear: Ferodo FCP541H

COMBO 3
Front: Mintex MDB2041 (D687) - with wear sensor
Rear: Mintex MDB1377 (D340)

COMBO 4
Front: Hawk HB272V.763A or HB272U.763A
Rear: Mintex Xtreme D340MX or Hawk HB364E.642

COMBO 5
Front: Pagid S-Line T1035
Rear: Pagid S-Line T5022

Waiting for some recommendations... Cheers!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

What are the actual compounds? Not the application part numbers.

How do you use the car? Driving style/type?

On many cars Ferodo DS2500 front and Hawk HPS rear is a popular combination. (Fast street to lght/moderate track.)


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ferodo Compounds:* the letter on the end is for compound code (ex. Ferodo FCP590H)
DS2500 – H
DS3000 – R
DS3000END – E
DS1.11 – W

*Hawk Compounds:* the letter before .dot is for the compound code (ex. Hawk HB272*V*.763A)
DTC-70 - Letter Code U
Extremely high torque with aggressive controllable initial bite. Superior release and
torque control characteristics. Brake pads designed for cars with high deceleration
rates with or without down force.

DTC-60 - Letter Code G
High torque with less initial bite than DTC 70. Superior release and torque control
characteristics. Brake pads designed for cars with high deceleration rates with or
without down force. Recommended for use with DTC-70 when split friction between
front and rear axle is desired.

DTC-30 - Letter Code W
Brake pads are designed specifically for Dirt Circle Track applications. Uniquely
controllable torque with smooth consistent feel and bite. Superior release and torque
control characteristics.

DTC-15 - Letter Code A
Developed specifically to meet the demands of Dirt Circle Track applications. DTC-15
brake pads are a medium torque compound (less torque than DTC-30, more than DTC-5)
with superior release characteristics and excellent cold effectiveness.

DTC-05 - Letter Code H
Developed specifically to meet the demands of lower torque Dirt Track Racing. This
friction formulation provides very controllable, higher temperature performance as
compared to stock pads.

HT-14 - Letter Code V
Very high torque with aggressive initial bite. Excellent modulation and release
characteristics. Brake pads designed for cars with extremely high deceleration rates
and downforce.

HT-10 - Letter Code S
Intermediate to high torque with a smooth initial bite. Very consistent pedal feel.
Excellent modulation and release characteristics.

MT-4 - Letter Code L
Medium/High torque and temperature compound with Medium/High initial bite. Brake
pads designed for circle track cars under 2800 lbs without high deceleration rates.

BLUE 9012 - Letter Code E
Medium/High torque and temperature compound with excellent brake modulation. #1
selling brake pad material for SCCA.

BLACK - Letter Code M
Medium torque and temperature compound designed to be a good, all-purpose lowcost
racing brake pad.

DR-97 - Letter Code J
Excellent static and dynamic coefficient of friction. Smooth linear torque. Low pad and
rotor wear. Brake pads specifically designed for use in drag racing applications.

HP PLUS - Letter Code N
HP Plus utilizes a unique Ferro-Carbon, high-tech friction material that was developed
and manufactured for sport driving in autocross, Solo II and “track day” applications.
The Ferro-Carbon formulation offers lower wear rates and higher torque values than
other competitive materials.

*HAWK STREET PERFORMANCE PADS*
HPS Performance Street - Letter Code F
Performance Ceramic - Letter Code Z
LTS Light Truck & SUV - Letter Code Y
SuperDuty - Letter Code P


*Mintex Xtreme Line* of brake pads has an X at the end (ex. D340MX) without that is just Red Box Line but while Mintex Xtreme line is not produced anymore I will look for same performance or even better and will update here… _*The Mintex Racing Line is not available for sale. They are available only on custom order for racing applications.*_


*PAGID SPORT PADS*
Front: T1035
Rear: T5022

The S-Line also called Sport Pads or CS Club Sport Pads
The Sport Pad is a high performance compound with low fading characteristics and high cold-friction. It is rotor friendly and suitable for street and light track use. The level of innovation, technology, and engineering PAGID put into the Sport Pads guarantees superb stopping power with acceptable levels of noise, dusting, and wear. In addition a majority of the "S" Line is standard with anti-noise shims. Available for many Audi, BMW, Porsche and VW applications.

PAGID "S" Brake Pads are dipped in a anti-corrosion blue paint, with a layer also on the friction surface. This paint coating will disintegrate during the first braking applications without any loss of friction compared to our other non-coated compounds.

*PAGID RACE PADS*
Front: 1678
Rear: 1158

*Pagid Race Compounds*

*RS 4-2-1 Black*
High Performance compound with low fading characteristics and high cold friction. The RS 4-2-1 is a most comfortable medium friction compound and very easy on the discs (rotors). Very popular for brake up grades or tuning. It is OE on various Super Sports Cars among others Aston Martin, Bugatti, Ferrari, Lamborgini, Lotus or McLaren. Suitable for street and light track use such as track days or driving education.
*RS 4-2 Blue*
Medium friction racing compound with immediate low temperature response. Fading resistance up to 500°C ( 930°F). The RS 4-2 beds quickly and has a very good modulation (controllability). It is a classic Rally compound and one of the most commonly used pad in small single-seater (F3, F-Ford, F-BMW, F-Renault etc.). Popular also in showroom stock racing and club racing. Can be used as a rear pad in combination with a higher friction front pad.
*RS 4-4 Orange*
Medium friction racing compound with a higher average friction value than the RS 4-2. It is disc friendly with a predictable, non-aggressive friction behaviour (stable torque). Fading resistance up to 560°C (1,050°F). It is a very good rear compound for touring car applications in combination with RS 14 front pads. Application: Club racing (very popular in Porsche club racing), Touring cars, GT cars and single-seater up to F3.
*RS 5 Blue*
New medium friction ceramic type racing compound, fading resistant up to 650ºC (1,200ºF). The RS5's high initial bite combined with the flattest torque curve of all PAGID racing materials guarantees an excellent modulation characteristic and controllability. Very popular in F3 racing. Application: all single-seaters, Touring cars, GT cars, Rally cars.
*RS 14 Black*
Medium high friction racing compound with high initial bite, excellent release characteristic, very good modulation (controllability) and due to the high ceramic content low heat conductivity. RS14 has a low wear rate and is fade resistant up to a temperature of 650°C (1,200°F). Applications: Touring cars, Rally cars (tarmac), GT cars, WSC, DP, single-seaters, NASCAR .
*RS 15 Grey*
High friction racing compound with high content of ceramic materials, fade resistance up to 700ºC (1,300ºF). It combines a 20% higher friction value than the RS14 with a slightly increased pad wear. Although the RS15 has a good controllability and release characteristic it needs finesse to avoid over braking the car, especially with lightweight cars or cars with boosted brakes. Applications: Touring cars, Rally cars (tarmac), GT cars, WSC, high down-force single-seaters, NASCAR.
*RS 19 Yellow*
Best compound for endurance racing on the basis of the RS14. A slight reduction of the friction value improves the modulation (controllability). Nevertheless, the friction value is enough for cars without power-assisted brake system and ensures comfortable low effort on the brake pedal. Constant temperatures up to 600°C (1,100°F) are possible. The combination of friction value, fading stability and low wear rates on pads and discs (rotors) realised with this material is unmatched up to now. Due to its excellent release characteristics and controllability PAGID endurance materials are also often used for sprint races. A multiple winner of Daytona 24h, Le Mans 24h, Sebring 12h, Spa 24 h, Nürburgring 24h, often with no pad change and usually no disc (rotor) change. Application: All endurance racing cars from Group N (Speed-WC, Grand Am Cup), Group A up to GT and Sport-Prototypes (Grand Am DP).
*RS 29 Yellow*
RS29 combines the outstanding wear rate of the RS19 with a slightly higher coefficient of friction and initial bite. Due to its excellent driveability PAGID endurance materials are also often used for sprint races. Application: All endurance racing cars from group N (Speed-WC, Grand Am Cup), Group A up to GT and Sport-Prototypes (Grand Am DP).


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

How are you using the car? Street? Track? Autocross?


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

Right know just for spirited street driving however a few years ago I was regularly using car for occasionally track but mostly/regularly autocross.

I do tend to go with Pagid (combo 5) but they are very expensive around 400$ incl. tax.
I know those brakes and they are good but to pay premium fee without going to autocross (baby is here and don't have time for anything else)... Pagid racing line is starting at 320 w/out tax and 220 w/out tax for the rear.

What I do like to have on my brake pad is amazing bite on cold or hot brakes and short stopping distance. Dust is not important, but they should be not noisy.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

I would go with HPS/HPS or DS2500/HPS.

The DS2500 are dusty but have been quiet for me.

Street and autocross are not that hard on brakes.

Anything beyond the DS2500 or equivalent are track only. The track only pads will not work well cold and will eat rotors.

Tires are the limiting factor for stopping distance. You will not find a pad that is great cold and hot. The performance street pads will be the closest compromise.


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

greyhare said:


> I would go with HPS/HPS or DS2500/HPS.
> 
> The DS2500 are dusty but have been quiet for me.
> 
> ...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thank you! What do you think about Combo 4 above. They are widely available here.


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

greyhare said:


> I would go with HPS/HPS or DS2500/HPS.
> 
> The DS2500 are dusty but have been quiet for me.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: I love DS2500, just no so much the rust colored dust, and they produce plenty of it. If you clean the car weekly, no problems and it washes off pretty easily. But man, those Ferodos feel like a dropped anchor when they bite.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Your combo 4 is track only. Street or autocross will not get those pads to proper temperature. On the street the may not have much bite, will be noisy, will eat rotors.


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

greyhare said:


> I would go with HPS/HPS or DS2500/HPS.
> 
> The DS2500 are dusty but have been quiet for me.
> 
> ...


I finally decided that I will go with Ferodo's DS2500 front and rear. I found the place in Toronto as well who caries them however they quoted me so low price that I am not sure if those are right Ferodo's. Does on them something is stating which model they are and where to look exactly. I do not want to land with FDS1463 instead of FCP950H.

While I am on the topic here I want to ask you guys about that "flushing" ABS module with VAG-COM. My mechanic says that this is not necessary and he just always connect to some machine which build a pressure and then he flush all the system. He says that he does not know what I am talking about. He works at Audi Dealership and uses OE always. Should I insist that he checks that procedure or not?


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

If the master cylinder goes dry you need to cycle the ABS pump; if it never is allowed to go dry you should not need to cycle the pump.


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

I did install Ferodo pads as well as the brake fluid flush at local Audi Dealership, however I do have some pulsation when I brake from higher speed. It is non existent in the city driving but on the highway my brake pedal pulsates a bit and I don't like this. 

Does anyone know's something about? 

My mechanic says that everything is done right and he thinks that might be not ideal shape of the rotors and it might need a time to settle...


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

You can check the run out on the rotors.

Did you bed the pads in accordance with the manufacturers instructions?


----------



## raart (Aug 9, 2010)

I asked Audi if they bed the pads and they confirmed... I didn't do anything after.

I don't remember for Ferodo but as long as I know I should brake from 60 to 10 three times (without stopping and moderate pressure on brakes) and then hard pressure from 100 to stop and then leave the car until brakes are cold. This was procedure for Mintex Xtreme pads but no clue if this is the same for Ferodos Premier Pads.


----------

